# Berrien/Lanier 2011



## bam_bam

Thought I would go ahead and start a new one. Good luck to everyone this year


----------



## beersndeer

saw 8 this morning here in Berrien. I missed a doe...right over her back. Two small bucks were mixed with them and still had their velvet


----------



## billy336

I joined Whitetailer's lease this year, left Teeterville to my little bro. Still haven't seen the place, but I'm looking forward to seeing some different trees after 18 years at the old place. Planning on heading up the first week of October to nose around. Getting married on October 1st, so I'm a bit busy til then.


----------



## beersndeer

went back out this morning, nothing but the same two fawns that I saw last Sunday evening.


----------



## billy336

Got married yesterday. Been bowhunting down here, gonna make it up to GA this week I think.


----------



## Whitetailer

Hey bam bam, 

 Thanks for getting this thing going again.  I have had some distractions, but am looking foreward to getting going and doing some hunting.  I am going to get up to the alapaha river property  for some therapy soon.   I just spoke to my son on the phone and he told me he just registered on this forum.   I know it is still very dry as I have been looking on the site that has the river gauge at the rt. 82 bridge.  Hope the plots grew....
And I hope the oaks are loaded.  I love the sound of the Acorns hitting the cabin roof all night long.  Music to my ears.


Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

The wife and I will be there tomorrow, I'll report back to you if I have cell service.


----------



## Four

Whitetailer said:


> Hey bam bam,
> I just spoke to my son on the phone and he told me he just registered on this forum.
> Whitetailer



That's me. 0/


----------



## beersndeer

went out this morning and it was slow.... I saw a deer moving through the thick stuff about 75yds away.... decided to get down about 1040 and wouldnt you know it I had 5 coming my way. tried to hug up tight to the tree but ol nanny caught me..... Going to try again on Monday


----------



## Whitetailer

*trail cam pic's*

Got some pictures of lots of nice buck as well as these two.  One big bodied, high and wide eight point and a great ten point.

The eight:

long brow's and high












The ten point:

shorter brow's and wider than the eight.

















uummmmm, big deer):

WHITETAILER


----------



## billy336

Russ, 

We got to ride around a bit today. Love the place, saw a couple rubs. Got my 99 sighted in, looking forward to the season


----------



## Whitetailer

Great Billy,

Yeah, I love the property myself and as you get to see more I think you will too.

We'll talk......


Whitetailer/Russ


----------



## creekhunter

*2011 Season*

We put our seeds in the ground last Thursday, then the rains came like clockwork. Cant wait to see the plots coming-up when I go back to our farm this weekend. 

I've gotten a decent 8-point on a camera several times. So far, he's the only shooter I've seen.

It's good to see other posts. Whitetailer, those bucks you posted are impressive!


----------



## creekhunter

*Welcome Four*



Four said:


> That's me. 0/



Welcome to the forum Four. You can help keep your dad from killing all of the big bucks!


----------



## billy336

Creekhunter, if you look real close to that ten Russ posted, you'll see my name on it ;-)


----------



## creekhunter

*10-pointer*

BamBam:

You best get there very early in order to get the worm!R


----------



## creekhunter

*correction*

BILLY336:

Sorry I labeled that last post BamBam. I have a kidney stone and am taking pain medicine.


----------



## billy336

No worries creek, glad to see that you're on the forum again. Good luck this season


----------



## Whitetailer

Just got  a report from a guy on the lease.  The plots have really taken off and are growing.  Got a couple of hours more  rain last night too.   And the river did not come up with the rain last week.  I got a new pair of 18" lacrosse rubber boots just in case though.  $79.00 down from $149.00

Alright creekhunter is back, where is the beef???  (allbeef)

Whitetailer.......


----------



## billy336

That's good news Russ. This weather kept me outta the woods today, and off the water too.:-(


----------



## Whitetailer

Billy,

Yeah,

It has been very overcast here in the Keys and it just started raining hard.  I even thought about doing a little fun fishing, the Mangrove Snapper are really turned on and the Pilchards are thick along most shorelines.

I AM BORED TO TEARS

Yeah,  good news on the plots.  I think I will fertilize them next time up and maybe overseed one or two more "stratigic" ones.

Brent is up there now and he cleaned out another room and put down carpet and brought some furniture.  


Whitetailer


----------



## Four

creekhunter said:


> Welcome to the forum Four. You can help keep your dad from killing all of the big bucks!



We'd have to keep him out of the woods, which is near impossible without busting both his kneecaps!  and even then . ..


----------



## Whitetailer

I won't be up for the open of gun, but will get up mid week for a few days like maybe Wed. through Sat.

Sounds like I need to scout up some more buck With you guys teamin' up on me...

QUOTE'S:

   "Creekhunter, if you look real close to that ten Russ posted, you'll see my name on it ;-) "   by Billy

"Welcome to the forum Four. You can help keep your dad from killing all of the big bucks!"   by creekhunter

"We'd have to keep him out of the woods, which is near impossible without busting both his kneecaps!" by....my own son!

Love you guys too....

Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

Whitetailer said:


> Alright creekhunter is back, where is the beef???  (allbeef)
> 
> Whitetailer.......




I'm still around......I aint going nowhere.......all of our plots look good and they are getting hammered! But we only have 1 or 2 decent 8pts on camera.........I don't know what to think about that.....usually I have 10 by now.....o well......2 is all I can shoot anyway

Good luck to all yall tomorrow and throughout the season!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Allbeef*

I noticed you have been on the Bear hunting sites....  Done some Bear hunting???

Also,on last years post you mentioned you might have to look for a new property to hunt? 

Welcome back,


 Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

Yeah....me and a friend went up to the mountains bear hunting for a few days.....I really enjoyed it........but we will be there in mid Sept next year with bow in hand......I think once they get the least little bit of pressure on them ....they move.....we saw alot of sign but no bears.
We are still on the same property as last year......




Whitetailer said:


> I noticed you have been on the Bear hunting sites....  Done some Bear hunting???
> 
> Also,on last years post you mentioned you might have to look for a new property to hunt?
> 
> Welcome back,
> 
> 
> Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

Small bucks are pushing the does around......


----------



## Whitetailer

*Just got back*

Got to the property Thursday afternoon.  Did not hunt the evening, too busy and warm.  It was hot every day and got windy Saturday morning.   60 deg. in the am and 80 ish in the afternoon.
Very little sign.  I saw one anterless deer on friday morning.

Mostly just showed a new member around, moved a stand and fine tuned my rifle at the range on my property.

Whitetaler


----------



## billy336

Pretty quiet around the thread this year. Almost 1200 views, what gives?


----------



## ALLBEEF

billy336 said:


> Pretty quiet around the thread this year. Almost 1200 views, what gives?



Usually I have sat 10-12 times with a total of 15-20hrs at least by now each season.....I have sat a total of 4-5hrs in 3 sits this year....just haven't wanted to go.....Somebody call the DR.!! 

I don't have anything to post.............seen a total of 9 does so far......oooooooh how exciting!!

What about the rest of you?


----------



## Whitetailer

There was no way I could DRAMATIZE my time on the property last week.  Just too hot.

I will be hunting November 10th. for a week or longer.  It depends on how long my neighbors will watch my dog.

It has been raining most of the time here in the Keys.  We have gotten over 20 inches for the month of October.


If I was going to tell a story, I would have to amke something up


WHITETAILER


----------



## ALLBEEF

Whitetailer said:


> There was no way I could DRAMATIZE my time on the property last week.  Just too hot.
> 
> I will be hunting November 10th. for a week or longer.  It depends on how long my neighbors will watch my dog.
> 
> It has been raining most of the time here in the Keys.  We have gotten over 20 inches for the month of October.
> 
> 
> If I was going to tell a story, I would have to make something up
> 
> 
> WHITETAILER





We got it the first time you posted.......


----------



## Whitetailer

Hey,

You guys wanted some activity on the thread!!!!


----------



## ALLBEEF

Getn a few good bucks on camera for the last few days......seem to be moving from 9-11am a good bit. Maybe a good weekend!


----------



## steph30030

Any rut activity going on in Berrien? I hunt West Berrien & havent had the time to get out in the woods alot and was just wandering about this weekend!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Steph....*

Hey,

Not many guys posting on our thread.  I am guessing it will take off as soon as the weather cools down.  I will be up for the "moon"  and I like week 2 and 3 in November historically.  I have records from the past 16 years that tell me it will go off when/ if the weather ( gets cold) permits.


GOOD LUCK!!!

Whitetailer


----------



## spearjunky

Saw three bucks chasing yesterday two 4pts and a 8pt also herd the loudest grunting almost like they where roaring very cool that was near Nashville


----------



## creekhunter

We haven't seen any big bucks on our farm, other than on our deer cameras (couple of nice 8's). I was traveling back from Atlanta last night and about 10:30 pm I saw a large buck (maybe 10-point) chasing a doe on the I-75 right-of-way. This was probably about 30-miles north of Tifton. 

The next 2-3 weeks should be good!


----------



## Whitetailer

*creekhunter*

Yeah, next two weeks combinerd with some cold weather.

No one has hunted my property yet.  We're letting all the deer come to "sanctuary" on the land before hunting it.

Whitetailer


----------



## Four

Loving that avatar daddy . . . . . .

Looking like it'll still be hitting the 70's this weekend . . if it's to hot i'm prepared for some looooong morning hunts . . . i'll bring my kindle and sit all day.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Four*

Do not bring your kindle

Keep your eyes open and head on a swivel.  

You have some catching up to do.....


Whitetailer


----------



## bam_bam

The word dead doesnt evn begin to describe how its been on our place this year.


----------



## ALLBEEF

bam_bam said:


> The word dead doesnt evn begin to describe how its been on our place this year.



And me too...... 
I did finally see the first buck of the year from the stand.....well almost....I went to another spot in a clearcut.....but the skidders were rolling at 6:30AM......so I left there and went to a foodplot.....I was slipping up to it and saw a deer feeding around in the plot.....I raised my gun and it raised its head up.........It was a really wide, nice deer....more than likely the big 8pt I have on camera in there....anyway...I decided to ease my way up the the plot behind some bushes and set down ....but when I got to where I wanted to be and I looked...he was gone....sat for about 45 mins (had to be at work)and he never showed back up
Anyway....I'm glad to finally see a buck.....


----------



## Four

ALLBEEF said:


> And me too......
> I did finally see the first buck of the year from the stand.....well almost....I went to another spot in a clearcut.....but the skidders were rolling at 6:30AM......so I left there and went to a foodplot.....I was slipping up to it and saw a deer feeding around in the plot.....I raised my gun and it raised its head up.........It was a really wide, nice deer....more than likely the big 8pt I have on camera in there....anyway...I decided to ease my way up the the plot behind some bushes and set down ....but when I got to where I wanted to be and I looked...he was gone....sat for about 45 mins (had to be at work)and he never showed back up
> Anyway....I'm glad to finally see a buck.....



Hey, its nice and exciting even when you can just see them. 

Also it must be  nice to be able to hunt before work!


----------



## ALLBEEF

Four said:


> Hey, its nice and exciting even when you can just see them.
> 
> Also it must be  nice to be able to hunt before work!



It is quite nice.....I have been very blessed to have family land within 10 mins of work! 
Now if those hard headed deer will just cooperate


----------



## Four

whitetailer just passed on through on his way up. . .

I'll be following him up tomorrow.

Hopefully they weather is good.


----------



## steph30030

Lots of action in Berrien this morning between 9-11am. Good (COLD WEATHER) Few guys in our club shot a 201lb. 9pt-130" a 241lb. 8pt-130", a 300lb Boar Hog and several more deer! All were chasing, Bucks necks were swollen, but glands wasnt very dark at all. Not full blown yet, but it want be long!!!


----------



## creekhunter

My future daughter-in-law killed a decent 8-point that was chasing a doe and also fighting off a smaller buck. About 5-minutes later, I had a buck crashing thru the woods coming to my estrus scent. I shot him before realizing he wasn't the trophy I was looking for. Anyway, two 8-points in about 5-minutes. We got meat now. No more shooting for me unless it's a trophy!


----------



## Four

Just got home yesterday. Spent a lot of time in the woods.  I saw one young buck and let it walk. Dad's still up there though . . (whitetailer)


----------



## creekhunter

Hunted late this afternoon but didn't see anything but ducks. Mosquitoes were bad, till I could fire-up Thermacell. It was HOT!


----------



## ALLBEEF

Nothing here ......but 3 of us were 100% in Nebraska again this year.....2 - 10s and an 8.....not to bad.......Pics don't do them justice...


----------



## Whitetailer

*Way to beef...*

I think the pictures do em' justice

As for my 9 day hunt last week.....ZIP

I hunted long and hard.  The first two days were cold enough and I and son saw a few deer, only small buck.   Then it got hot for three days then the front came through and it got very windy for the next three days.  I did not see a deer while on stand from Tuesday (15th) through Saturday (19th)

My thought is they were bedded in the thick all daylight hours.  I saw no evidence that the buck were seeking or chasing.

Whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer

Oh Boy, not a word from anyone in days....  It's gotta be slow.

Had two guys on the property from Thursday evening til Sunday morning.  One guy did not see a deer and the other saw a doe a button and a four point.  They said it was fairly warm.

I am fishing Tuesday and Wednesday and will be on the property Thursday afternoon.    The weather forecast looks like it will be quite frigid, niiiiiiiice

Whitetailer..................


----------



## billy336

I'll be up late Thursaday night Russ. See ya then


----------



## Whitetailer

Great Billy....


Jeff will be up too, bringing is 80 y.o. dad.   He installed a pop up for him to sit in.

It is supposed to be pretty cold.....


See ya then.


 Russ


----------



## ALLBEEF

D.E.A.D.........AND I DON'T MEAN DEER EITHER.....Hunted all weekend from Thursday thru Sat evening and saw 10 deer.....usually would have seen twice that easy......just too warm.....should be good after the rain today for the rest of the week.


----------



## Whitetailer

Well if it makes any of us feel any better.....I have a buddy who has a 3000 acre lease in Madison County, Fl.  It is about 60 miles south west of Valdosta just over the border.  They are hard pressed to see much either on several differnt week long trips to the property.  The consensus is that the warm weather is the issue.  

Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

We had a good rain yesterday and cooler weather has moved in.......Deer were moving late yesterday afternoon....For once this year I couldn't go hunt this am ....and I saw 8 deer driving to work!! One was a nice buck! Oh...well....gonna go this afternoon and see if they are still moving.....I also plan on sitting a good while in the am.


----------



## bam_bam

Saw a nice buck running across the pasture just past the ford tractor place this morning. Deer were moving for sure.


----------



## billy336

Russ, won't be there til Friday, work got me bogged down


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy*

Problems with my engine.  Boat is in the shop for filters and hopefully not much more!!!
A fellow captain lent me a boat and I did fish Tue. and Wed. thank goodness for friends.  I am aching to get up there this week, but I can not leave the boat at the mechanics when he is done with it.

Jeff will be there.  I'll let you know if and when I will be coming up.

Good Luck to all....


 Russ


----------



## ALLBEEF

Ground busting cold this am.....truck indicated 25 degrees in the woods this am!! Couldn't hunt long....didn't see a thing! Prolly moved around 9am I figured.....


----------



## Whitetailer

Allright....


Thanks for the report Beef...


I'm coming up , will be hunting the pm Friday and staying four days.



  Whitetailer.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Should be good.....warming back up tho.....just went out thru lunch and saw a ton of fresh worked scrapes!


----------



## spearjunky

Nashville ,buck  killed sat before thanksgiving


----------



## bam_bam

spearjunky said:


> Nashville ,buck  killed sat before thanksgiving



Nice buck! WHat side of the county did you get him on?


----------



## spearjunky

near 10 mile bay rd seen 1 bigger gona try him sat


----------



## creekhunter

*Nice Buck!*

Congratulations! Nice buck. Hope you get the bigger one Saturday.


----------



## billy336

Talked to a guy on a jobsite today the hunts in Willacochee. Says his brother has killed 4 good 8 points this year. Awesome...


----------



## ALLBEEF

billy336 said:


> Talked to a guy on a jobsite today the hunts in Willacochee. Says his brother has killed 4 good 8 points this year. Awesome...[/QUOTE
> 
> Did he say where? We have a farm near Coochee...


----------



## billy336

No, don't know where. Just another ****** that makes us FL guys look bad


----------



## bam_bam

billy336 said:


> No, don't know where. Just another ****** that makes us FL guys look bad



 we got them here too.


----------



## Dickson

Been hunting our club in Alapaha every weekend for the past 2months and this is the only deer ive seen in legal shooting hours and the biggest one out of our 500 acres only 3 deer have been taken off of it this year and no one else has really seen anything think the hogs have messed us up but i took this one dec 3 at 545 i dont know if the pic will come up or not but has anyone else seen anything in berrien


----------



## Dickson

the pic wont come up but it wa a 10 pt with a broke brow tine 16 in inside spread taxadermist said it will score about 120-125


----------



## Four

Dickson said:


> Been hunting our club in Alapaha every weekend for the past 2months and this is the only deer ive seen in legal shooting hours and the biggest one out of our 500 acres only 3 deer have been taken off of it this year and no one else has really seen anything think the hogs have messed us up but i took this one dec 3 at 545 i dont know if the pic will come up or not but has anyone else seen anything in berrien



It's been pretty rough from what i've seen / heard. Yo can tell that a lot of people in this thread are singing the blues.

I've seen a spike and a doe this season.


----------



## Dickson

hopefully things will pick up. im going to try to thin out some hogs tomorrow and a couple days next week


----------



## Dickson

went to get my horns while i wait on the taxadermist to get around to my deer it ended up scoring 125 while i was there he showed me a rack from between enigma and brookfield that was killed mid nov. it scored a 168! the main beams were 25" the spread was 21" and the mass was 5 1/2 dont remember how many pts it had but it was an all out monster


----------



## bam_bam

There was also a huge 16 point killed in west berrien by a woman this year too......when I say huge..it was huge.


----------



## billy336

Merry Christmas fellas, be safe and enjoy


----------



## ALLBEEF

Decided to go this morning to a spot I found last week. Got in here after daylight.  Sat down at 7:38.....heard something behind me at 7:52 and there was two good bucks! Picked up my gun and off they went. Nothing since.... 9:30 now


----------



## Dickson

anyone seen anything checked my cam 2 weeks ago before i went out of town n had some does, small bucks, and a good 8 pt went out there today for the first time since then and now all i have is a few does


----------



## creekhunter

*Deer Cameras*



Dickson said:


> anyone seen anything checked my cam 2 weeks ago before i went out of town n had some does, small bucks, and a good 8 pt went out there today for the first time since then and now all i have is a few does



Dickson:

I've got two good 8-pointers on cameras within the last couple of weeks. Of course, they were nighttime photos. One of them looks very lean, as if he's been chasing hard. We've not been able to hunt for the last 30-days for various reasons.


----------



## billy336

I'm pretty upset I only got up to hunt once this year. First time in a decade that I haven't put one on the ground in GA. One more weekend down here and the fat lady starts singing


----------



## ALLBEEF

billy336 said:


> I'm pretty upset I only got up to hunt once this year. First time in a decade that I haven't put one on the ground in GA. One more weekend down here and the fat lady starts singing



Don't feel bad Billy.......I think it was the first year since 92' that I haven't killed one here in GA. I got two in NE but didn't fire a shot here. Oh well....look out turkeys!


----------

